# Hello Y'all Full time in my converted ambulance



## SHADO (May 8, 2022)

Been 4yr now after separation.
And....I now would find it so hard to live in B&Morter . Don't travel very far , due to fuel costs . Just hanging about around North Notts with a few nice little fave spots .
I go out to local pub occasionally in Edwinstowe.
Otherwise I e become something of a recluse. I'm happy enough though.
I'm now 58 , wondering how long I will remain a sole entity.
Some pics attached.
Paul M.Redfern.


----------



## The Raptor (May 9, 2022)

Welcome, when I’m not in my Home or Motorhome I’m in my Ambulance


----------



## The laird (May 9, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy our forum


----------



## campervanannie (May 9, 2022)

Hi welcome love the van.


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## yorkslass (May 9, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (May 9, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2022)

Hi and welcome aboard 

Nice van


----------



## Steve and Julie (May 9, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## myvanwy (May 9, 2022)

Welcome SHADO. (Ed Straker fan?)


----------



## myvanwy (May 9, 2022)

The Raptor said:


> Welcome, when I’m not in my Home or Motorhome I’m in my Ambulance


Are you with the South East trust Raptor? My lad works out of Watford.


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2022)

Welcome from Norn Iron, for a sec I thought it was putin LOL.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 10, 2022)

Hi and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------



## witzend (May 10, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Norn Iron, for a sec I thought it was putin LOL.


Resemblance is striking


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 10, 2022)

That's a great conversion. I love self builds even though mine isn't. ( I don't have the skills) I have seen some great ideas.


----------



## The Raptor (May 12, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Are you with the South East trust Raptor? My lad works out of Watford.


I’m with London Ambulance Service based out of HighBarnet. We often see East of England crews from Watford at Barnet General


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2022)

Love the van and the outfit by the way.

A bit steampunk?


----------



## phillybarbour (May 17, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, loving the van.


----------



## REC (May 19, 2022)

Hi, welcome. Love the van...must take ages to anchor all those lovely bits down though?


----------

